# reliable timer



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

I brought 2 timer from canadiantire last year, It is NOMA with 7 button electronical one. one failed to work after 1 mounth. Then I went to store have it changed. I found it reset it self, all the program cleared and stop work, I have to reset it again. 
I used the old one 2 years with no problem. Here are the old one:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Noma%2BIndoor%2BProgrammable%2BTimer%252C.jsp
The new 7 button one seems use same product no.
Do someone know where can buy the old one or some more reliable timer?
Thanks,


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you look in the outdoor section, they have the water resistant 3 prong ones with the dial instead of digital...


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

This is the one that I use and I've never had any problems. Used them for about 4 - 5 years now. Just had to replace battery back up.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...L~0528867 Noma+Indoor+Programmable+Timer+.jsp


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Tbird said:


> This is the one that I use and I've never had any problems. Used them for about 4 - 5 years now. Just had to replace battery back up.
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...L~0528867 Noma+Indoor+Programmable+Timer+.jsp


What's the battery type in there? LR44 or CR2032 or ??

Tip to all. http://www.MEC.ca has the cheapest price for CR2032 and I think LR44. IIRC the CR2032 is $0.50 cents/ea and the random ones I got (not same day about 1 month apart) all showed ~3.5-3.9v on the 3v cell using a DMM. Good to stock up there.

I have one from Intertech from Home Depot. Worked for a while but now not really working anymore other then manual control. I think the battery is low but I'll check when I have time. Good amount of functions.

I agree the dial clicker 3 prong type of timers always work. No need to worry about the batteries dying and if you get a power out when the power is back up your settings are still there (after all they are physical marker settings) and it still works for the time frame you set. Only downside is I think the most clips you'll get per timer is 3 on/off clips. So if you need something that does a lot of on/off you'll either have to buy more clips or another timer and take some clips off that. Very reliable unit. Hell I've got units here from back in the I think 70's that are clicker dial units they still work granted they are 2 prong.

Just a note. It's not how many plugs in the wall you have that is the issue. It's how many AMPS you're using that is important. You can have 20-30 plugs and cords in the same outlet via powerbar spaggetti monster if they are all low amp consuming devices tho it is also a trip hazard if not kept tidy and managed up. It's not recommeded that many plugs more for trip hazard and sometimes people do not keep track of the power use that device uses. ie. plugging computer + vaccum cleaner + corded drill + fridge + lights + toaster + food proccessor + tv into the same plug running all the time is very likely to exceed the breaker load.

Just take note on all the items you have plugged into that outlet and make sure it does NOT EXCEED 15AMPS power draw which is what most breakers in most homes are rated for.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I agree the dial clicker 3 prong type of timers always work. No need to worry about the batteries dying and if you get a power out when the power is back up your settings are still there (after all they are physical marker settings) and it still works for the time frame you set. Only downside is I think the most clips you'll get per timer is 3 on/off clips. So if you need something that does a lot of on/off you'll either have to buy more clips or another timer and take some clips off that. Very reliable unit. Hell I've got units here from back in the I think 70's that are clicker dial units they still work granted they are 2 prong.
> 
> Now they make the dial clicker 3 prong types without the use of on/off clips. It is pull up for on and push down for off or vice versa with little taps at every half hour intervals but for my fishroom I just use one off and one on.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Aqua,

I have one of those manual ones too. Works pretty good but during a power outstage the time is off. No power it does not move so it is off by however long the power is off. 

As for the digital one, it is small watch battery types. Definitely not the 2032's. They do sell both those types at Dollarama. 3 or 4 for $1 or $1.50.

Wil


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

I use a dial clicker type before. the cheaper $5 one. some time miss to turn on the light. I think the dial may get worn out. I like the digital one which are accurate. you can set up many times turn off like 30 min. interval, whenever you turn on the light it will turn off within 30 min.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://walmart.ca/details?assetId=48836&fromSearch=true

Works great, have them on all my tanks.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

ryno1974 said:


> http://walmart.ca/details?assetId=48836&fromSearch=true
> 
> Works great, have them on all my tanks.


How much is it. Seems they don't selling in my local store.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

jamesren said:


> How much is it. Seems they don't selling in my local store.


Home Depot had them for $15 and I got mine for $10 on sale but someone here at GTAA got them for $5 at one of the Home Depot


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jamesren said:


> How much is it. Seems they don't selling in my local store.


James,

Not sure but do you drive? That 8 outlet timer from Walmart is $14.96 and there is stock in Hwy 7 & 400 location (this is out in Woodbridge [email protected] away from you)


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the lead, Aquaneko.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Tbird said:


> This is the one that I use and I've never had any problems. Used them for about 4 - 5 years now. Just had to replace battery back up.
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...L~0528867 Noma+Indoor+Programmable+Timer+.jsp





ryno1974 said:


> http://walmart.ca/details?assetId=48836&fromSearch=true
> 
> Works great, have them on all my tanks.


I used both of these above as well as the manual ones. I even have the 8 outlet plug with a manual dial.
Just a note, the most resistant to humidity is the Canadian tire digital one from Tbird's post.
I stop using any manual ones because after a few years. The dial jams and it just get stuck in a perpetual time. Another one slows down so it always falling behind by about 1 hour every week.
The 8 plug digital is OK, but if you have a fish room with high humidity, it's not going to last.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I used both of these above as well as the manual ones. I even have the 8 outlet plug with a manual dial.
> Just a note, the most resistant to humidity is the Canadian tire digital one from Tbird's post.
> I stop using any manual ones because after a few years. The dial jams and it just get stuck in a perpetual time. Another one slows down so it always falling behind by about 1 hour every week.
> The 8 plug digital is OK, but if you have a fish room with high humidity, it's not going to last.


Something I was just thinking of about the humidity thing. Why not get a 7.62mm or .50cal ammo case from a army surplus store, does not really matter much if it's got some rust or in A/B+ condition, drill a hole, put timer inside, drill other holes for other plugs going in, silicone the holes up, turn on, close lid.

Ammo boxes have weather strips in there. IIRC they're intro'ed during Vietman war time. I could be wrong there. I have heard of stories of 10+ yrs of items stored in there opened up without moisture build up damage or stuff buried into the ground for long periods of time without water damage. Obviously the better the condition looking the ammo box it'll cost you more but it you want to paint yourself get a beat up looking one for cheap. Key thing to look at is the weather strip inside. Most cans are in good condition on the weather strips dispite some cans looking rusty on the outside.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNeko said:


> Something I was just thinking of about the humidity thing. Why not get a 7.62mm or .50cal ammo case from a army surplus store, does not really matter much if it's got some rust or in A/B+ condition, drill a hole, put timer inside, drill other holes for other plugs going in, silicone the holes up, turn on, close lid.
> 
> Ammo boxes have weather strips in there. IIRC they're intro'ed during Vietman war time. I could be wrong there. I have heard of stories of 10+ yrs of items stored in there opened up without moisture build up damage or stuff buried into the ground for long periods of time without water damage. Obviously the better the condition looking the ammo box it'll cost you more but it you want to paint yourself get a beat up looking one for cheap. Key thing to look at is the weather strip inside. Most cans are in good condition on the weather strips dispite some cans looking rusty on the outside.


Err ... I don't know, that sounds kind of hard ...

Anyway, there is a OPA $5 off for digital power bar with a timer. So that 8 plug digital power bar just got $5 cheaper ... 
http://everykilowattcounts.ca/residential/powersavings/participating-retailers.php

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've must have bought at least 100 of these timers:

http://www.rona.ca/shop/~timer-7-day-electronic-timer-woods-389587_!timer_shop

Only one bad one.


----------

